
Inside the first-ever NFL broadcast in 4K HDR - llacb47
https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/26/20884246/nfl-4k-hdr-broadcast-first-ever-fox-sports-thursday-night-football-streaming
======
foresterh
From the article... "the press release came with a caveat: the game will still
be produced in 1080p HDR and get upscaled to 4K for delivery"

~~~
bob1029
I read through the article and I am feeling lost as to why they couldn't
actually retool their production pipeline for 4K native. 40 cameras sure does
sound like a lot, but I am watching guys on youtube shoot 4x the pixels and
manage their workflows around the massive volumes of data (apparently) without
issues.

Is it the broadcast equipment itself blocking the production pipeline from an
upgrade? I would be very interested to hear from a broadcast industry pro
where the actual technical constraint is (bandwidth, storage, compute,
hardware, etc.). I feel like financing this wouldn't be a problem for the
NFL+Fox.

~~~
Trixter
The short answer: The live broadcast switching/transport industry has been
slower to adapt to 4K HDR than other industries, primarily because there is no
live broadcast (ie. cable, satellite, over-the-air) support for 4K or HDR.

YouTubers can do 4K because modern desktops (and some laptops) have h.265
decoding/encoding acceleration, and they're typically only dealing with 2
content streams on a single timeline. An NFL broadcast is a living nightmare
compared to that.

------
mixmastamyk
Why is hdr needed when the majority of games are not in the sunshine?

